# Aftermarket wheels and trunk trim for R32 GTR



## Lucio (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello,

I'm looking for a set of nice wheels for my R32 GTR.
Non staggered setup
Around 9" to 10" wide
ET around 20
17" or 18".

I'm looking for something without issues with R32 GTR OEM fenders (wheel arches not rolled).

Ideally BBS, Rays, Volk, Enkei, Advan... No Rotas or Chinese knockoff.
Show me what you have for sale 

I'm also looking for trunk trim set for R32 GTR (left, right and behind the rear seats).

Thank you !


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Lucio said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a set of nice wheels for my R32 GTR.
> Non staggered setup
> ...


Hi mate
I have a set of enkeis from my R32 for sale.
drop me an email addy and I can send you some pics.
cheers cokey


----------



## Lucio (Jul 30, 2020)

Pm sent


----------

